# Help from Canadians... Red River Bread



## JoeV (Apr 27, 2008)

Me and DW cleaned out our pantry today (amazing what was hidden behind everything), and I found two big boxes of Red River cereal that have to be at least 4 years old. Being whole grains I wondered if they would still be good (there's no expiration date on either box). I opened one box and it smelled fine. I would think if the flax seeds or other cracked grains had gone bad, that there would be a rancid smell, but it really has little to no aroma at all.

Secondly, I Googled to find some recipes for Red River bread, and found that all of them favor whole wheat flour, which tends to be heavier bread. Anyone got a good recipe using unbleached white flour and Red River? I tried the search feature here, but I must be gimped because I couldn't find anything.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Alix (Apr 27, 2008)

One sec Joe, Just have to run and get my recipe.


----------



## Alix (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok, be warned, this is a very heavy bread. I have another one for the bread maker. Let me know if you want that one too.

1/2 cup sugar
1 tbsp salt
3 cups warm water
6 cups flour (AP)
3/4 cup bran
1 tbsp active dry yeast (fast rise)
3/4 cup sunflower seeds
1 1/2 cups Red River cereal

Put everything in the bowl of your mixmaster and use the dough hooks. Knead for 30 minutes. Cover and let rise 60 minutes in warm area. Punch down, shape into loaves (does 2 smaller loaves or one ginormous one) and let rise another 60 minutes in warm area. Bake at 400 for 15 - 30 minutes. 

For those of you who don't have Red River cereal, sub 1/2 cup cracked wheat, 1/2 cup flax seed, 1/2 cup 7 grain cereal.


----------



## Alix (Apr 27, 2008)

Bread Machine recipe is lighter, sweeter and very tasty.

9 oz warm water
2 tbsp oil
1 1/4 cups AP flour
1 cup whole wheat flour
1/2 cup Red River Cereal
2 tbsp brown sugar
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp Fast Rise yeast

Use the whole wheat setting on the Bread maker.


----------



## JoeV (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks a lot Alix. I'll give them a try.

Joe


----------

